# Coyotes kill my friends lab....



## Albaman

We had an old 15 year old dog who used to like to go out and patrol his yard in the morning and at night. He was slow when walking but he got where he wanted to go,I used to go out with him to make sure he didn't fall and couldn't get back up.

One night when out with him I spotted a pair of coyotes at the tree line just sitting there watching him and it was the same thing the next night as well. The following night I had my wife take him out while I lay on the back deck with my 22-250 and sure enough the two coyotes were back.

I managed to shoot one of them, the other took off into the tree line and we never saw it or any other coyotes again when he was out.

I'm sorry to read about the loss of your friends puppy, I'd be devastated if that happen to a dog of mine. I hope you get the coyotes.


----------



## fowlme

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> I don't care where you live or who you are. The blame lands on the dog owner. I have killed over 1,000 coyotes in 15 years but I still would never let my dogs out alone to roam even in my yard.


Not saying you haven't killed that many, the population around your house should be decimated and your dogs are safe.. hats off to you.. I don't blame you for not letting your dogs out on their own you live in Wolf country. You can't shoot them.


----------



## Robert Holmes

bigmac said:


> "Idiot"...Harsh
> Not everyone is a master coyote killer, McGyver all around outdoor badass as you claim to be...
> 1000 coyotes? How do you kill any at all with all the time you spend on the computer telling everyone how "GREAT" of an outdoorsman you are?
> Thanks for your input though, way to spin this post too so you could tell us all AGAIN how smooth you are.
> You said your part, I said mine.


He probably has killed over 1000 coyotes. In the UP we have the same coyote problems that are in the down state area. Throw 1000 wolves, 12,000 black bears, some mountain lions, and a few bobcats into the mix and we have more problems. The only solution is to kill the coyotes I wish you luck.


----------



## JimP

Robert Holmes said:


> He probably has killed over 1000 coyotes. In the UP we have the same coyote problems that are in the down state area. Throw 1000 wolves, 12,000 black bears, some mountain lions, and a few bobcats into the mix and we have more problems. The only solution is to kill the coyotes I wish you luck.


Trappers take a lot more than shooters overall...he is a trapper too...
Probably ranging far and wide from home.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

bigmac said:


> "Idiot"...Harsh
> Not everyone is a master coyote killer, McGyver all around outdoor badass as you claim to be...
> 1000 coyotes? How do you kill any at all with all the time you spend on the computer telling everyone how "GREAT" of an outdoorsman you are?
> Thanks for your input though, way to spin this post too so you could tell us all AGAIN how smooth you are.
> You said your part, I said mine.


You're mad at me when you should be upset at the person you gave the pup to. Think about it for a minute. I'll wait when you finally get it. I'll take back the harshness of the idiot statement but the rest is spot on.


----------



## JAA

↑
What idiot lets their dog out without watching it?
Probably ones that have their dog trained to stay on it's property and have not encountered a coyote problem before. I don't think I would call them an idiot, now if they left a kid in a parked car in the heat of summer then yes, we all know of the dangers of that.
 X-10!!!! And I Wouldn't call the News or the DNR!! I would however knock on some of the locals doors, Time to round -up a local posse! Get organized and Take full Control Of The Situation!! I think bigmac and his buddies will do Just Fine! He's a teacher, He has a smart head on his shoulders! Thank you Sir!  And Ya might just want to make an Annual Event out of it in the future. If the problem Persists.  Good luck Boss! Geter Done! Jaa


----------



## FIJI

yotes will clear that fence without even trying


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

Robert Holmes said:


> He probably has killed over 1000 coyotes. In the UP we have the same coyote problems that are in the down state area. Throw 1000 wolves, 12,000 black bears, some mountain lions, and a few bobcats into the mix and we have more problems. The only solution is to kill the coyotes I wish you luck.


I just looked at my first post. Dang Auto type-correct. Its supposed to be 100 Lol


----------



## stickbow shooter

1000 sounded good.


----------



## Liver and Onions

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> I just looked at my first post. Dang Auto type-correct. Its supposed to be 100 Lol


Now you're only a 1/10 of the man that I thought you were.

L & O


----------



## giver108

My neighbor's yellow lab got killed by a pair of coyotes two months ago. She was old and deaf and used to wander too far out in the field behind their house because she couldn't hear her name called to come back.


----------



## Tamike3030

Now that the lab is gone, it's time to poison them


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

Liver and Onions said:


> Now you're only a 1/10 of the man that I thought you were.
> 
> L & O





Liver and Onions said:


> Now you're only a 1/10 of the man that I thought you were.
> 
> L & O


I'd rather be 1/10th to you than be dishonest.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

stickbow shooter said:


> 1000 sounded good.


I'm trying!! Added 3 more to the numbers the past two nights. 2 were a little mangy and left them right were they fell.


----------



## nick 74

Best of luck in getting those yotes! I would love to be there when your playing some "Canine in distress" calls and to see the oh F*** light go on in those coyotes eyes when they realize the game is over!


----------



## Nostromo

Sorry to hear about the pup. Good luck with your plan to regulate them.


----------

